# SMF and My Take on SPAM



## TulsaJeff (Oct 26, 2007)

SPAM by the internet's definition is high volume emails sent to unknown recipients for a return on something of value. This return could be clicks, money, just about anything you can imagine.

Now.. my take.

Any email that comes to you after you have asked them to not send it again.

I absolutely hate getting email from folks only to see that I am just a number on a long list of folks who get copied every time they run across a good joke or  chain letter.

I get this a lot and I usually do not complain.. I just usually delete them and move on but technically, if I ask you to not send me anything else, you should say "*ok, I am sorry I offended you, it will not happen again"*.

You should *NOT* argue about whether is is actually spam or try to talk the person into liking it.

When given the choice, always choose the harder right rather than the easier wrong.

It is easy to get offended and start making excuses for what you did and why and..

It would all be over in seconds if you just did the right thing.. quickly apologize and promise to not do it again. End of story.

I have not gotten to the bottom of the recent ordeal here at the forum, but let me say that if I find out that anyone on this forum has asked you to not send them electronic messages whether that is PM's or Emails and you do not do so promptly and without causing a stink, I will remove the privilege of using this forum from you.

Do I have the right to do that? Yes I do because *it reflects poorly on this forum and on me as the owner, especially if you are an OTBS member.*

We do not need a long discussion about this issue and I am not going to get into it with you if you disagree with my take on spam.

I Just have to make it known that *this is NOT acceptable behavior from anyone on the SMF.*

I do NOT want to lose good members just because someone does not respect another member enough to give them exactly what they ask when it comes to electronic communication.


*Now will someone please explain to me why I feel the need to explain this to grown adults?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## smoked (Oct 26, 2007)

Amen, and I have to say I totally agree with your definition of SPAM.....


----------



## allen (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm with you, I get certain city figures wanting votes,they are asked once to stop the E-mails and then it's SPAMMing time


----------



## glued2it (Oct 26, 2007)

I with you there!


----------



## crownovercoke (Oct 26, 2007)

This is a place were we as adults get together as a brother/sisterhood to share and enjoy ideas, recipies, and stories of smoking and the like.  To use this almost sacred place as a resource to gain contacts for such a detestable use of the internet is completly offensive and should be cause for a ban from the forum...


Ooops did my soapbox just come out???

Oh well thats how I feel.


----------



## peculiarmike (Oct 26, 2007)

Dang! I thought we were getting back into smoking SPAM.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Internet spam sucks. Stay after it Jeff & mods!!


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 26, 2007)

Somebody pee'd in their wheaties???  They didn't have their coffee yet???  Manopause???  Menopause???  

Don't know, no excuses, just inconsiderate.  Isn't there an option to block people from PM'ing you?  Although the spamming is WRONG, one way to stop it would be to block that person from pm'ing you.  JMO.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 26, 2007)

*Hey Shelley, thats what I was thinking, just block them, on email, all it takes is a few clicks. Also, I wish problems like that, were kept quiet and just between the two people. I can imagine what guests and newbies were thinking while reading the posts yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*
*I can see both parties point, but it should have been private. *


----------



## glued2it (Oct 26, 2007)

Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 26, 2007)

I agree 100% Jeff  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Well said Terry


----------



## smokin for life (Oct 26, 2007)

I hope I don't step on any toes here. But first I thought this was about smoking spam (DUH!!) I really don't think if you're having a problem wit people on the fourm, we (meaning members and people just lurcking) really shouldn't be hearing about it. I think things like that should be kept between the people causing the problems. I've always braged to my few friends about how nice this forum is and how helpful every one here is. But lately there seems to be a lot of bicering(?) among the members. Now how's that going to look. Isn't there any way we can just post about smoking and things pertaning to smoking meat, and leave the other stuff off the forum. I hope I haven't said anything out of line, but I've learned so much here I don't want to see anything happen to this fourm. Hell with out all of ya'll I'd be back to going to lousy rib joints to eat. PLEASE don't let anything happen to this fourm.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 26, 2007)

Smokin for life.. that is kinda what I thought. Hear we are supposedly the biggest, friendliest, and best smoking meat forum on the web and we are soon becoming the largest source of men PMS'ing that I think I have ever experienced in my life.

It embarrasses me when new folks come in and see that crap.. and I am sure I am not the only one.


----------



## buddy (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds good to me Jeff.


----------



## ron50 (Oct 26, 2007)

Jeff we are definitely on the same page here. Everyone gets upset over different things to one degree or another, that's just human nature. let's not let those moments impact on the great site we have here. 

I've never met a bunch of more caring people then I have right here. Although this site is about smoking meat, it really has become much more then that. It has become a place where people help people. That's what makes it special and unique.

It will become a challenge to keep it that way as it continues to grow, but I for one think it's very worth the effort.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 26, 2007)

I know that as the SMF grows in membership, the harder it will be to control certain situations. That's why I am thanking all the MODS and Jeff for doing the best they can to keep this site as it was intended to be. My hat (sombrero) is off to you gentlemen.


----------

